# Intriguing scale in The Swan by Saint-Saens



## handel_afficionado (Jun 29, 2022)

I came across this awesome melody but can't figure out the scale/mode or what chord is in that specific measure. I put a symbol on the specific measure. I've also added a score with a treble clef for those who can't read the original.

I know that Saint-Saëns wrote many pieces using the greek modes or infused his music momentarily. But I'm not sure if this is the case.

Does anyone know the scale/mode and chord in that measure?

Thanks!


----------



## moon (Jun 29, 2022)

B melodic minor starting on F#, or F# mixolydian b6.


----------



## handel_afficionado (Jun 30, 2022)

moon said:


> B melodic minor starting on F#, or F# mixolydian b6.


Thanks moon!


----------

